# Anyone have a HTPC?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone have a home theatre PC?

Im not talking about a server on a PC that you link up to your PS3 or xbox, or having ur computer simply on ur main tv, an actual full out interactive HTPC....

Just curious, I'm currently in process of putting together one, and i can see these being the future of home media (including cable/dish). I did run a server for PS3's and xbox's, but now am intergrating it all into one thing, as some of the software out there is quite neat!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Osiris said:


> Anyone have a home theatre PC?
> 
> Im not talking about a server on a PC that you link up to your PS3 or xbox, or having ur computer simply on ur main tv, an actual full out interactive HTPC....
> 
> Just curious, I'm currently in process of putting together one, and i can see these being the future of home media (including cable/dish). I did run a server for PS3's and xbox's, but now am intergrating it all into one thing, as some of the software out there is quite neat!


Pm me your questions or visit me and several other A/V geeks at www.highdefforum.com


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hey i just signed up as Osiris8307. 

I just ordered some tv tuner cards, prolly have some questions on linking up the Dish Network to the box if it doesn't pull all the information automatically.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Osiris said:


> hey i just signed up as Osiris8307.
> 
> I just ordered some tv tuner cards, prolly have some questions on linking up the Dish Network to the box if it doesn't pull all the information automatically.


Sounds good.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I have my PS3 HDMI'd to my 40" RGBLED Gaming TV which is HDMI'd to my 1500 Watt Home theater system. When I am in the mood for extreme sound from my laptop, I just run my Laptop's HDMI out to the TV, and the screen will be 4x bigger, and the sound goes to my Home Theater. That is what I do


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Cam said:


> I have my PS3 HDMI'd to my 40" RGBLED Gaming TV which is HDMI'd to my 1500 Watt Home theater system. When I am in the mood for extreme sound from my laptop, I just run my Laptop's HDMI out to the TV, and the screen will be 4x bigger, and the sound goes to my Home Theater. That is what I do


Here's my equipment list:

Living Room
Sharp LC-46SB57UN 46" 120Hz 1080p LCD (24fps)-Onkyo TX-SR606 7.1 Receiver-Onkyo SKS-HT540 7.1-Phillips OTA HD Antenna-Nintendo Wii-LG BH200 Super Blu-Toshiba HD-A20
Bedroom
Sanyo DP46848 46" 60Hz 1080p LCD-Terk OTA HD Antenna-Magnavox NB500MG9-Toshiba HD-A2
Office
HP G60 Laptop-HP 2159m 21.5" 60Hz 1080p LCD-Logitech X-540 5.1-Sony 40 GB PS3-ASUS SBC-06D1S-U External BD Drive


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Surround sound is next on my list. I used to have a Sony dream System, but cops kept showing up even when the bass was on low! Now that we have a house, can get one again lol. Its really nice that alot of them now days have wireless rear's.


----------

